# Dream Theater Dramatic Turn of Events Megathread: All Things Album and Tour Related



## gr8Har V (Sep 4, 2011)

here's a taste:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy0pHO7hVuM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxYDTgGBSrQ

for some reaseon i cant get the actual video to appear so here are links

Almost all the songs from A Dramatic turn of events are in full on youtube, and... THEY'RE NOT FAKE ONES. 

I love the direction they're heading in. Definitly better than BC&SL.

I'm curious as to what you all think about Dream Theater and they're new direction with Mike Mangini.

I feel this is prog at its finest


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 4, 2011)

i refuse to listen to this masterpiece in shlop quality......


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 4, 2011)

If you haven't heard it, how do you know it's a masterpiece?


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 4, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> If you haven't heard it, how do you know it's a masterpiece?




i refuse to listen to what i assume is going to be an amazing album, mr technical


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 4, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i refuse to listen to this masterpiece in shlop quality......




This. I splurged for the box set and I'm not listening to any of the new stuff til it comes. I'm hoping I will be rewarded for this with one of the 'tickets for life'.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy shit, even for Craptube quality, their style on this album is absolutely amazing! The instrumental part in the middle had some shades of ELP and Planet X in there, if anyone else hears/feels it as well. I'm more anxious than ever to get their new album, on CD AND vinyl of course!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it me or Mangini finaly gets some more styles and ideas into DT's pot???


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not going to listen to it yet either, but so tempting! How come this thread hasn't got the anti piracy treatment yet?


----------



## Goro923 (Sep 4, 2011)

The only song I actually dislike so far is Build Me Up, Break Me Down. I actually thought it was a fake and somebody just trolled me with a bad electronica song. And then the guitar started. Yep. Don't like that one. The rest seems OK so far, I really liked the 4 minute solo in Breaking All Illusions.


----------



## wjm123 (Sep 4, 2011)

definitely gonna be my favorite album, there's some really really good shit inside there.


----------



## flo (Sep 4, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Is it me or Mangini finaly gets some more styles and ideas into DT's pot???




They said in the interviews that Mangini was not involved in the songwriting on this album. He will be later.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 4, 2011)

The new album proves disappointing on first listen. I should have learnt to stop expecting great stuff from them after a decade of mediocrity I suppose, but I hoped it was Portnoy pushing the garbage they've been doing and him going might have seen a return to past glories, alas...


----------



## cfrank (Sep 4, 2011)

Well i listened to the album and it wasn't so much of a surprise. It has cool sections, overall songwriting is okay and it's awesome to hear myung in the mix again. It's DT, though i was expecting the songs to be more catchy.


----------



## datalore (Sep 4, 2011)

gr8Har V said:


> I'm curious as to what you all think about Dream Theater and they're new direction with Mike Mangini.



Everything I've heard so far sounds like classic DT. Cool stuff, but not really moving beyond the repertoire established on the previous records. It is, however, encouraging to see them dropping the cheesy horror themes and aggro vocals. Those elements are cool in some contexts, but they don't work for DT.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 4, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i refuse to listen to this masterpiece in shlop quality......



+1 

Im not at all surprised that it's already leaked. There's not much time for the release, so unfortunately these days this is something that always happens. 


And im really looking forward hearing the album. It will drop in my mailbox soon, can't wait...


----------



## rbd (Sep 4, 2011)

I miss when they did songs...

They seem to need to keep proving something to someone and keep including unnecessary sections in the middle of good songs. Come on, everyone knows already how good they play! Some parts are really unnecessary and although don't ruin the song, certainly don't add anything to it.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 4, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> If you haven't heard it, how do you know it's a masterpiece?




Indeed. What an absurd statement.


----------



## datalore (Sep 4, 2011)

rbd said:


> I miss when they did songs...



Agreed. I don't think they've written a song that really moved me since SDOIT.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 4, 2011)

It seems Labrie gets to sing for the first two minutes and last two minutes of every song these days, leaving roughly 5-8 minutes in the middle of each song for him to "rock out" with a tambourine or go back stage to eat a sandwich, do a sudoku, build a model ship, or sometimes all three . He must have the patience of a saint. That song wasn't too bad actually, though i must say i think i've out-grown this group.


----------



## edsped (Sep 4, 2011)

Personally I think this album is fantastic, especially considering the last few they've put out. Outcry is a little too wanky for me and I don't like that 1/3 of the tracks are ballads, but I'm loving this.


----------



## Bucks (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm picking up massive ELP vibes in a lot of sections in this album.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it me or is there alot of 7 String songs?


----------



## Nazca (Sep 4, 2011)

After listening I get:

On The Backs of Angels : 6 string std. 
Build Me Up : 7 String std.
Lost not Forgotten : 6 string D 
This is the life : 6 string std.
Bridges in the Sky : 7 string std. 
Outcry: 7 string std.
Breaking all Illusions : 6 string Std.
Beneath the surface : 6 string std.

I really like this album. The band sounds really good. I think they've kind of reinvented themselves slightly, perhaps even using earlier albums to influence them.

I can see parallels between Pull me Under and On the backs of Angels, Lost not forgotten and Under a Glass moon, Outcry and Metropolis Pt 1, Far From Heaven/Breaking All Illusions and Wait for Sleep/Learning to Live.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 4, 2011)

Nazca said:


> After listening I get:
> 
> On The Backs of Angels : 6 string std.
> Build Me Up : 7 String std.
> ...



wow the way the tuning goes is just like Awake expect the short list of songs and D Standrd


----------



## fps (Sep 4, 2011)

Not listening until/ unless I buy it, but... does it feel like they're back to writing music, or is it still like they're writing to count down the 74 minutes they need to fill for an album?


----------



## Bucks (Sep 4, 2011)

I am really loving the song posted in the original post. To me it is very refreshing, in my opinion it seems they have departed from the same old safe territory that DT fans have become accustomed to over the last decade.


----------



## edsped (Sep 4, 2011)

Nazca said:


> I can see parallels between Pull me Under and On the backs of Angels, Lost not forgotten and Under a Glass moon, Outcry and Metropolis Pt 1, Far From Heaven/Breaking All Illusions and Wait for Sleep/Learning to Live.


Yeah, this is all exactly what I thought.


----------



## gr8Har V (Sep 4, 2011)

cfrank said:


> It's DT, though i was expecting the songs to be more catchy.


 
since when is good progressive ever "catchy?" Catchy is what you get with hit radio stations and katy perry shit. Good prog is just the opposite of catchy, in that it requires multiple listenings to really get the groove of it.


----------



## datalore (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay, I just heard some of the tunes on YT, and I have to admit that some of the stuff is extremely good. The solo in Breaking All Illusions is incredible.


----------



## rbd (Sep 5, 2011)

gr8Har V said:


> since when is good progressive ever "catchy?" Catchy is what you get with hit radio stations and katy perry shit. Good prog is just the opposite of catchy, in that it requires multiple listenings to really get the groove of it.



I think "Images and Words" is catchy. But in a good way...
Being the opposite of "catchy" shouldn't be a purpose on its own for prog music, but only one of many other tools that, as such, should be used if needed.


----------



## cfrank (Sep 5, 2011)

gr8Har V said:


> since when is good progressive ever "catchy?" Catchy is what you get with hit radio stations and katy perry shit. Good prog is just the opposite of catchy, in that it requires multiple listenings to really get the groove of it.



Yeah i know, i meant grabbing your attention with sections/riffs that are so good. This happened with every DT album except this one. Not saying it's a bad one and i'm liking it so far, but i'd choose the old stuff over this.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 5, 2011)

gr8Har V said:


> since when is good progressive ever "catchy?" Catchy is what you get with hit radio stations and katy perry shit. Good prog is just the opposite of catchy, in that it requires multiple listenings to really get the groove of it.



Umm... No? I got to the new DT album at the first listen.

Why's 'catchy' even being a "bad" word around. It sounds to me that hipsters are getting pissed when their progressive heavenly only right music is getting more listen.

I don't see anything bad in Katy Perry or radio stations either. They're just another type of music. If you don't like it, then fine, but please don't hate it just because it's popular.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 5, 2011)

I think this is my least favorite DT album. It all feels uninspired to me. Seemed to me like they've just used "the Dream Theater formula" and haven't put too much effort into it.


----------



## metalstrike (Sep 5, 2011)

This album clicks with me hardcore. Their best since 6DoIT and possible AOTY candidate.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 5, 2011)

fps said:


> Not listening until/ unless I buy it, but... does it feel like they're back to writing music, or is it still like they're writing to count down the 74 minutes they need to fill for an album?



77 minutes to be precise.

Yea, I personally like all of their albums, but I still get the points that people complain DT of and I guess this album kinda defeat those points. It's diverse, more vintage-like DT. It's sonarry really interesting. Only thing I'd complain about is the drums which I don't feel the groove in.


----------



## mgh (Sep 5, 2011)

gotta say i was expecting to hate this album...but i don't. mangini has been given a godawful drum sound, poor guy (when oh when are DT gonna use an external producer), and there are some crap songs, but overall JP hits new heights of awesomeness, James gives one of his best performances since Metropolis, and Jordan reins in the Nintendo-lite synth sounds...leaving an excellent album, in the main.


----------



## Viginez (Sep 5, 2011)

datalore said:


> The solo in Breaking All Illusions is incredible.


.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 5, 2011)

I will say upon my first listen through, three songs blew me away, and the rest was merely good. Surprising, Beneath The Surface was one of the tracks that blew me away.


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 5, 2011)

I really enjoy the orchestral feel that I'm getting from many of the tracks. Not orchestral in the sense of using strings and horns and such (though those additions are pretty tasty), but orchestral derived from the interplay between the instruments, rather than one just doubling the other, as it has been in the past. Rudess said there was a conscious effort in this, and it really shows and enriches the tracks.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 5, 2011)

This is getting worse on every listen for me. For someone who was an almost embarrassing level DT fan once I think I've finally given up


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 5, 2011)

Best since SFAM for me, loving every second of it. 
Fanboy? Yes, but I don't care, come at me


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 5, 2011)

gr8Har V said:


> since when is good progressive ever "catchy?" Catchy is what you get with hit radio stations and katy perry shit. Good prog is just the opposite of catchy, in that it requires multiple listenings to really get the groove of it.



Heaven forbid melodic hooks are employed. Oh noes! Good music should always have something that brings you back, your definition of 'good prog' is rather silly, making music that is both progressive and accessible is much more difficult than your 'good prog'. I would go as far as to say creating something completely inaccessible through prog, is taking the cowards way out, it is just too easy.



Edit: While I am refraining from listening to these , I did scope 'beneath the surface' and thought it was an awesome song. Labrie did a great job.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 5, 2011)

True story. Even the wackiest of the finest prog bands had great hooks, Gentle Giant, King Crimson, Magma et al. Certainly the DT albums up to SDOIT had great hooks, too.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 5, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Heaven forbid melodic hooks are employed. Oh noes! Good music should always have something that brings you back, your definition of 'good prog' is rather silly, making music that is both progressive and accessible is much more difficult than your 'good prog'. I would go as far as to say creating something completely inaccessible through prog, is taking the cowards way out, it is just too easy.



Indeed. Making complicated yet accessible and comprehensible music is way harder than making complicated music that is just complicated and then hiding in hipster/elitist defenses like "you wouldn't understand! go back to your mainstream listenable *gasp* music!"


----------



## edsped (Sep 5, 2011)

Funny, the more I listen to this the more I like it. I honestly didn't think DT would ever put out another album that I really liked.


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 6, 2011)

Must... resist.. listening..


----------



## fps (Sep 6, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> Must... resist.. listening..



We're in this together Kwirk. Stay strong.


----------



## DLG (Sep 6, 2011)

Labrie sounds like he doesn't even want to sing at this point. 

Not that I expected to like this since I haven't liked this band in ten years, but it's pretty much what I expected in quality. 

outcry sounds like a LTE song sandwiched between two boring post-SFAM dream theater songs.

These newer albums all sound to me like I'm not listening to DT but to one of those DT clone bands from the 90s.


----------



## AySay (Sep 6, 2011)

I actually REALLY like this album. I think people have to come to terms with the fact that DT are not going to go back to their 90s era style no matter how much we may want it...

While I'm still not completely satisfied with this album, it's definitely a big step in the right direction. It's FAR FAR better than BC&SL, and probably their last 3 albums IMO. 

However Final Fantasy plagiarism =


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 6, 2011)

AySay said:


> However Final Fantasy plagiarism =


 
Not really, Nobuo has such a vast amount of material its not really hard to find something that sounds simular to something he has made.

As for my opinion on the album, quite honestly the best album since octavarium. It is REALLY good.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 6, 2011)

I was absolutely stoked when I heard the album all the way through.

As someone who grew up with I&W and Awake, I definitely feel that the old spirit of writing is back in the songs. A lot of the newer DT elements are still prevalent, but if they went back entirely to the old sound, that wouldn't be very progressive.

Lyrically, some tunes really hit close to home for me. I couldn't even listen to one because I was going to lose it...


----------



## Uplay_2slow (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome find! Thanks for sharing the links... I'm sure the new DT album will not disappoint!


----------



## AySay (Sep 6, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Not really, Nobuo has such a vast amount of material its not really hard to find something that sounds simular to something he has made.
> 
> As for my opinion on the album, quite honestly the best album since octavarium. It is REALLY good.



Yeah I know, I just thought this in particular was a little too similar to the break at 7:13 in Bridges in the sky...either way sounds amazing though...

I posted this in another thread, but here it is again.

0:50


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 6, 2011)

It isn't the most cutting-edge metal that this forum is used to, but it does seem to be some of their best writing in a while, and dammit that's good enough for me. i like it


----------



## longfalcon (Sep 6, 2011)

can't stop listening to "Lost Not Forgotten".....


----------



## AySay (Sep 6, 2011)

Thiago Campos (Sick guitarist who does some AMAZING DT covers on youtube) found out something pretty awesome.

Spoiler alert...kinda for people who haven't heard the album yet, but this is a very interesting read.

Log In | Facebook


----------



## edsped (Sep 6, 2011)

Lost Not Forgotten/UAGM is the one that was most obvious to me. The structure is just so god damn similar.


----------



## Clydefrog (Sep 7, 2011)

Breaking All Illusions has the best first two minutes to a Dream Theater song I've ever heard. Some AMAZING harmonized riffing.

Edit: I figured out why. TOTALLY reminds me of the Follin Brothers on their older NES games, and even some Plok.


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 7, 2011)

AySay said:


> However Final Fantasy plagiarism =




:20 = Title trollin'?


----------



## AySay (Sep 7, 2011)

The Great Debate. It could have been Biaxident...in Another Dimension, but...it's a Strange Dejavu, and I think they'll make A Fortune In Lies


 I'm such a loser...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 7, 2011)

AySay said:


> Thiago Campos (Sick guitarist who does some AMAZING DT covers on youtube) found out something pretty awesome.
> 
> Spoiler alert...kinda for people who haven't heard the album yet, but this is a very interesting read.
> 
> Log In | Facebook



I had EXACTLY same feelings about Lost Not Forgotten and Breaking All Illusions. I even pointed out multiple spots of them. Now I know I wasn't just tripping balls..

Outcry reminded me more of Dance Of Eternity though.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 7, 2011)

So weird seeing a picture of the band and not seeing Portnoy in it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 7, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I had EXACTLY same feelings about Lost Not Forgotten and Breaking All Illusions. I even pointed out multiple spots of them. Now I know I wasn't just tripping balls..
> 
> Outcry reminded me more of Dance Of Eternity though.



A cool article, glad he takes the playing strengths as opposed to the 'lazy bastids' reasoning. Bands naturally have song structures that work for them, I mean look at every Iron Maiden song  (Iron Maiden kick serious ass after all) Hell even most Rush songs are pretty standardized for structure.


----------



## DLG (Sep 7, 2011)

these might be some of the worst lyrics I have ever heard on this album. jesus christ. I wonder if people are just blind fanboys or if they've just completely forgotten how amazing dream theater were on every level in the 90s. 

sure they can still shred it up, but these songs go nowhere, the lyrics are bad, labrie can't sing anymore, ruddess uses the same sounds over and over again, and overall it just sounds like a dumbed down, lifeless version of SFAM to me. zero substance. 

being my favorite band growing up, I hold Dream Theater to a higher standard than most other bands in every facet, and this just isn't cutting it. not even close.


----------



## edsped (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll disagree with nearly every point made in the post above mine. Labrie sounds better on this album than he has in years, better than he did on SFAM IMO, and Jordan is not only a lot more experimental with his sounds on this album but he also cut the mindless keyboard wank WAY the fuck back. I've honestly never really liked him that much but I really like what he's doing on this album.

Also the lyrics are infinitely better than the cheese from the past two albums, and honestly I'd probably rather listen to this album than SFAM.


----------



## AySay (Sep 8, 2011)

DLG said:


> these might be some of the worst lyrics I have ever heard on this album. jesus christ. I wonder if people are just blind fanboys or if they've just completely forgotten how amazing dream theater were on every level in the 90s.
> 
> sure they can still shred it up, but these songs go nowhere, the lyrics are bad, labrie can't sing anymore, ruddess uses the same sounds over and over again, and overall it just sounds like a dumbed down, lifeless version of SFAM to me. zero substance.
> 
> being my favorite band growing up, I hold Dream Theater to a higher standard than most other bands in every facet, and this just isn't cutting it. not even close.



As I said earlier, we all know how amazing DT were, but we can't expect them to not change. If the played the same style as the 90s there would be tons of people complaining about them not being progressive, and becoming stagnant. 

You have to admit though, this is FAR better than BC&SL, so it's a step in the right direction to me.


----------



## Harry (Sep 8, 2011)

I hear some cool ideas in here, it's just that well, once again it's a way too drawn out song which has been my problem with their music for the past decade and a bit. Just kinda sounds like 11 minutes and 25 seconds of some uncompleted songs thrown together.

Dunno bout you guys, but it just doesn't strike me as a particularly coherent sounding piece of music at all 
I don't mind it when songs suddenly kinda 'change' like that OCCASIONALLY, but when it's just done every time they transition to a new 'section', it's just irritating and ruins the flow entirely.

A song that does it RIGHT, is Pull Me Under. The song actually sounds like they're using developing ideas to construct the song.
Even though it's considered 'overplayed' by the standards of Dream Theater, the reason why it's stood the test of time is because it's just so well written and so carefully structured.
It's 8+ minutes of music with every musical idea truly flowing into the next, rather than trying to force completely different musical ideas into one song which quite frankly makes it a very hard listen at best.
Not trying to be one of those "I LIKE DA OLD SCHOOL STUFF BETTER!" guys, because I can see the band still has good musical ideas.

I like some of that really heavy riffing Petrucci has come up and some of the drumming ideas that have been done in the last 10-11 years, but unfortunately, it's not enough to have cool ideas. You've gotta have a strong song writing base to carry those ideas and Dream Theater just don't have it anymore I'm afraid.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 8, 2011)

Why can't you just listen to music as music. Every people disliking the album has compared it to the earlier records, but what the fuck? Dream Theater 2011 is not Dream Theater 1990. Why so you pretend so? Why do you think so?



> I wonder if people are just blind fanboys or if they've just completely forgotten how amazing dream theater were on every level in the 90s.



This I don't understand. I mean. What the fuck really? What if someone dislikes old Dream Theater, but LOVES the new album? I bet there are people like that too. Do you call them total idiots just because YOU liked the old DT and disliked the new DT? It's different, but music can not be worse. Not objectively observing.

Remember that you all grew to old Dream Theater. Try this: Try to grow up on this album as well. Listen to it even if you didn't like LaBrie singing. Listen to it more than once. And above all, don't try to listen to it like you were listening to a new Dream Theater record, spotting the bad things. I'm 100% sure that if you want to dislike an album, you will dislike it. (Not saying any of you did though, just to point out my idea)

My opinions:
I really don't get what's wrong with this album. 
Petrucci's soloing is better than for years. The rhythms are in balance and the melodies are not just a group of notes played furiously fast. They fit the themes well too.
LaBries singing is not as tense as it has been in the past years. He's hitting notes really well (most probably due to the fact that he's not told to sing an octave too high) and he's putting different emotions and colors to his voice. He's being *interesting*.
Muyng is playing interesting bass lines, which he hasn't done for few albums now. They're not the "ghost guitar" anymore. And his lyrics are best on this album in my opinion.
Drums... Well I didn't like the drums so much on this album. Mostly because of the fact that Petrucci wrote them and Manginis playing is tense. It's like he was the Superior Drummer. I look forward to hear the next record where he might have some space for his own ideas rather than being pointed with a gun, reading a notesheet that Petrucci wrote the other day.
Lyrics are not so good, but I don't value them anyway, so here might be a key point that makes me not dislike this album on this aspect.

Themes are really the "old DT". I hear a lot of Awake, I&W, Scenes and FII on this album. Heavy riffing is less "modern metal" type and more of the Caught In A Web type. Atonal ideas are a not brought from the older records, but I like them. Choruses are good though I might have liked the choruses on BCASL more (count of tuscany and wither being on my top 10 list for choruses). The level of verses are lower than on the old stuff, but that ain't so bad for me: As I mentioned, I don't value lyrics so verses are just 'another part' for me.
All the comparing being said, I still do think they're doing something new every time they make a trip to an older type of theme. Although there might be a hint of fanboyism here as well.

However, I do stand behind my words when I say that I like this album really much. I can strip all the fanboyism from my opinion and still stand behind these words. I'm also encouraging people to reply this post whether you liked the album or disliked it and post opinions of what you liked and disliked. Also feel free to disagree with my points above.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 8, 2011)

AySay said:


> Yeah I know, I just thought this in particular was a little too similar to the break at 7:13 in Bridges in the sky...either way sounds amazing though...



Holy shit, that is a perfect rip as well from what is possibly the most note-worthy tune from ff8.


----------



## DLG (Sep 8, 2011)

AySay said:


> As I said earlier, we all know how amazing DT were, but we can't expect them to not change. If the played the same style as the 90s there would be tons of people complaining about them not being progressive, and becoming stagnant.



this is my problem though, essentially it is the same exact style, just of a much, much lesser quality in ever aspect from lyrics, to songwriting and everything in between. Will DT ever suck at playing their instruments? No. But quality-wise, these songs are a huge falloff to me. Everything sounds really lazy, especially the arrangements and the singing.


----------



## Alimination (Sep 8, 2011)

Damnit! I'm slightly disappointed. I mean there were momments where I was all "fuck yeah!" then Labrie started singing and got all mellow.

I was seriously expecting another Awake. Gah!


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 8, 2011)

still havent broke down and listened yet haha


----------



## gr8Har V (Sep 8, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> I really enjoy the orchestral feel that I'm getting from many of the tracks. Not orchestral in the sense of using strings and horns and such (though those additions are pretty tasty), but orchestral derived from the interplay between the instruments, rather than one just doubling the other, as it has been in the past.


 
you, sir, have hit the nail on the fucking head.  I feel that orchestral element is what really sets DT apart from other bands.


----------



## Ntbillie (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is the new DT album in it's entirely streaming online. Have fun!

Roadrunner Records | Heimat von Slipknot, Nickelback, Airbourne, Machine Head, Megadeth, Dream Theater, Stone Sour, Kiss und dem Besten aus Rock & Heavy Metal!

The website might take time to load,since they just uploaded it and they're getting alotta traffic. Wait 5-10 mins. Thankyou.


----------



## Poho (Sep 10, 2011)

If I bring one of the back panels from my JP6 and a silver sharpie, will Petrucci sign it for me? Or is there a specific order to things?


----------



## AySay (Sep 10, 2011)

He will.


----------



## Poho (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## WFD (Sep 10, 2011)

Fucking hails GUys
I just listened to the new DT album - a dramatic turn of events and.. i must say i LIKED petruccis tone on it
normally i dont like his tone... but in this album the guitar is deep. crunchy and airy. the neck pup is smooth. singing and clear. with sustain
loved it.
cast your thoughts
JP


----------



## AySay (Sep 10, 2011)

Petrucci has always had good tone. Always.


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 10, 2011)

DLG said:


> these might be some of the worst lyrics I have ever heard on this album. jesus christ. I wonder if people are just blind fanboys or if they've just completely forgotten how amazing dream theater were on every level in the 90s.
> 
> sure they can still shred it up, but these songs go nowhere, the lyrics are bad, labrie can't sing anymore, ruddess uses the same sounds over and over again, and overall it just sounds like a dumbed down, lifeless version of SFAM to me. zero substance.
> 
> being my favorite band growing up, I hold Dream Theater to a higher standard than most other bands in every facet, and this just isn't cutting it. not even close.



+ 1. Went down hill when rudess became a member - total shred fest. To bad..


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 10, 2011)

just listened to the whole album, and it is my FAV DT album to ever happen ever.

lost not forgotten is SO neat.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 10, 2011)

I've not crumbled. My copy should be arriving on Monday. It will get an undivided attention listening session before importing to iTunes for more listenage on the commute.

Still enjoying On The Backs of Angels (purchased from iTunes when it was released). Looking forward to full CD quality listens. Loud.

Very excited.


----------



## Poho (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't wait until Tuesday! Just from the clips I could tell that this would be one of their best.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 10, 2011)

Definitely think this is their best output since Octavarium. I'll have to let it sink it more to know if it's better than Octavarium/SDOIT. Only a matter of time (I feel like such a gooch making that joke, fml).


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 11, 2011)

Shit's already goin down.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Did DREAM THEATER Rewrite 'Images And Words' Songs For Latest Album? MIKE PORTNOY Comments


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, shut up, Blabbermouth. Seriously. You're like the National Enquirer of decent music.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 11, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Shit's already goin down.
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Did DREAM THEATER Rewrite 'Images And Words' Songs For Latest Album? MIKE PORTNOY Comments



Sounds like Mike Portnoy's just venting his anger. Granted I respect the man a whole lot, as he brought together a prog metal powerhouse of a band, but I highly doubt that A Dramatic Turn of Events is going to try and rewrite the band's history. Only a fool would try to do that with their band. The only direction Dream Theater CAN move is forward. It's not like this album is being made by a bunch of completely different people!


----------



## Lon (Sep 11, 2011)

when defecation hits the oscillation


----------



## Duelbart (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm quite surprised; despite never really liking Dream Theater I really enjoy the new album. And it doesn't seem THAT different from what they always played. Weird, but I don't complain.


Also, Breaking All Illusions solo was awesome.


----------



## fps (Sep 11, 2011)

Really excited about picking this up tomorrow and listening to it for the first time. And the next dozen times too!!


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 11, 2011)

Bridges In The Sky was cool, other than that I wasn't impressed. However I was impressed as hell on the virtuosity and the production, as always.


----------



## Philmorris (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't understand why Labrie is not allowed (or don't want to) to write more singing melodies. Based on his last solo album, dude can come up with catchy singing melodies. His last album was sick and in just one album had more catchy and interested melodies that like 4 Dt albums combined .
But i like their last album a lot. Not perfect (to many parts where songs feel just like glued together) but nice album. Don't miss portnoy to much really.


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 12, 2011)

Where's my fucking preorder download link.


----------



## fps (Sep 12, 2011)

first listen just through track 2, much more song-oriented so far, liking it, LaBrie is in a better vocal range. Loved Nightmare and Count from the last album.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> Where's my fucking preorder download link.




Just got mine...along with an e-mail saying I won't be getting my box set for another 1-2 WEEKS. AWESOME. 

Currently on 'Lost Not Forgotten'....sweet intro.


edit: So far I would say this song is eerily familiar to 'Under a Glass Moon'. I hope this doesn't continue throughout the album like the article suggests...


----------



## Repner (Sep 12, 2011)

Album arrived in the mail today. Been holding off on listening to anything other than the first track until now


----------



## atimoc (Sep 12, 2011)

For Spotify users, the album is streamable there now as well. A Dramatic Turn Of Events by Dream Theater on Spotify


----------



## thedonal (Sep 12, 2011)

On my first listen. On The Backs Of Angels is already so much nicer in account of it not being a horribly compressed file.

Will give some opinion once I've had a full listen.

Very exciting day. Not often I get an album when it's released these days, but for DT, I'm happy to!


----------



## thedonal (Sep 12, 2011)

Well. They've not disappointed. As will all DT albums, it'll take a fair few listens to truly become familiar with. Here's what I like so far-

Standout tracks for me-

Breaking All Illusions- classic DT and some of the best Petrucci soloing and tone I've yet heard. Nice and bluesy and a nice blend of slow and melodic and manic!

Beneath The Surface- it's just a breath of fresh air to hear DT do a song like this. Maybe they couldn't have done it with Portnoy. We'll never know...

Other things I like- 

The songs are 12 minutes at the most. 20-25 minute epics are nice and that, but not on every album!!

Petrucci's sound in general.

Jordan Rudess seems to have reigned some of his excesses in a little this time. It's nice to hear.

Things I was less impressed with- 

Yeah. Some of the lyrical content seems weak- but I'll know with a few more listens. Back's of Angels certainly had a few weaker lyrics for me. Not dreadful, but not amazing...

Some of it is a bit more of the same. But it's more Dream Theater. And I like Dream Theater, so quit complaining already!

Myung's bass tone- doesn't really cut it. Still. He's an ace player but generally he's either buried or not sounding all that nice...

Sometime the drums seem a little bit behind everything else. Not necessarily where it's deliberate, but they don't always have the presence that they need to drive the rhythm along.

It looks like more negative than positive, but all in all, I think it's a good album. Time and much listening will tell more..

Now- for the documentary...!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have given the album a few listens front to back now, really enjoying what they offered this time around.

*Keep in mind I adore everything DT has ever done, so take this with a grain of salt*

Everything seems so refreshing this time around, I am going to put that down to Portnoy not having any influence this time.
I agree with the poster above, JR has reigned in his wacky sounds a bit and uses them a bit more tastefully, breaking all illusions is a good example of this.
Speaking of which, that song is PHENOMENAL!
James sounds great, sticking to his range which sounds amazing this time around, he sounds similar to how he did on his latest solo album.
Finally, the guitar tone, fucking wow! so raw and crunchy, makes me want to sell my soul for a mesa mark V.

All in all, an amazing album, I do see the similarities between this and I&W, but I think it is cleverly done, things like that make me so excited about progressive music.


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't wait, it's going to be epic!


----------



## Dayn (Sep 13, 2011)

Honestly, I find this new album to be terribly underwhelming and not anything that new. Perhaps it will grow on me with time. I know when I first started listening to Dream Theater, I decided to just dive in and buy four albums at once and it took a little while to like it, but I eventually did and still think Train of Thought and Octavarium are magnificent.

I thought Systematic Chaos was underwhelming too, but after a while I like at least half of that album now. Honestly, BC&SL was better I feel. I hope I warm up to this new album.


----------



## renzoip (Sep 13, 2011)

I just got the album, it freaking awesome!! 
I loved BC&SL, and I was skeptical as to whether they would outdo themselves with this one, but I think they did. So as of now my 2 fav DT albums are:

1. Images and Words 
2. A Dramatic Turn of Events (just not a fan of the album title)


I can't wait to see them live when they come down here in October


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 13, 2011)

Renzoip, what part of Ft. Lauderdale are ya from? I'm headed towards Margate soon and hope to make the show....lived in Coral Srings, Tamarac, and Plantation a few years ago.

Really, this album is huge for me. I said it before, but I've been a fan since Awake....a HARDCORE fanboi, .......SFAM was the last album I went nuts for....this is definitely the first one I've been as stoked to listen to repeatedly.

(Yes, I've heard the whole album. A lot.)


----------



## renzoip (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey dude, I'm not from Fort Lauderdale per se, but I've been living in Weston for quite a few years, hope you can make it to the show, if you want send me a PM closer to the date of the show if you wanna meet up and hang out with me and my friends.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 13, 2011)

Watching the documentary again, I was so filled up with Mangini's reaction to getting in the band. It's almost overwhelmingly emotional. 

I've decided not to load the album on the iPhone yet. I want to have the listening experience on a decent set of speakers.

But I'll be there for the London Show in Feb next year!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to say at first i wasn't really liking this album at all but the more i listened to it (like many DT albums) it just gets better and better.


Now i actually quite like it. 



Super tight with some quite frankly ridiculous playing at times.


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 13, 2011)

Fuck yeah. This gooood. On Bridges in the Sky right now. James sounds realllly good on here.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 13, 2011)

I will get the album tomorrow. Can't wait!  

Also i've just bought the ticket to their next concert in Helsinki. It will be awesome, as always. I just hope that they don't have any crap (like trivium) opening act. Last time they had Opeth, and it was awesome. 

It's annoying to see how many of you just downloaded it. Not pointing at anyone directly, just saying in general. Music this great deserves a bit respect


----------



## Winspear (Sep 13, 2011)

^ They have Periphery opening dude 

I just bought the CD and am about to have a listen to it on my monitors, woo!

EDIT: Just reading on Wikipedia and it says Periphery for Europe, Trivium for U.S. Didn't hear that anywhere before!


----------



## samu (Sep 13, 2011)

Finished my first listen. As long as we agree that Build Me Up, Break Me Down never happened I'm very happy with the album!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, Build Me Up is just strangely weak compared to the rest of the album.... but really, i love the album! Can't quit listening to it.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Got it as soon as I woke up.....LOVE IT! I had pretty much given up on them, too. 
As for Mangini's reaction from the documentary.....it was pretty epic. He seems such a humble dude.

BMU,BMD ......ya....it's the weakest, but I still like it. It just pales in comparison to the rest of the album.


Black_Sheep said:


> It's annoying to see how many of you just downloaded it. Not pointing at anyone directly, just saying in general. Music this great deserves a bit respect


Agreed...but it's the band themselves that's pushing the iTunes purchase & download.


renzoip said:


> So as of now my 2 fav DT albums are:
> 
> 1. Images and Words
> 2. A Dramatic Turn of Events (just not a fan of the album title)
> ...


Ditto


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2011)

My preorder got here yesterday... best thing DT has put out in quite some time


----------



## yellowv (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm really digging it so far. Downloaded it from I-Tunes  as soon as I woke up this morning. I'm simply tired of having hundreds of CD cases laying around. Especially since I just moved and got to move all of them. Digital is just much easier. Although for really epic stuff i often get both. I may go buy the hard copy as well. And yes the band is pushing the download.


----------



## atimoc (Sep 13, 2011)

I can imagine the discussion when Jordan was recording the solo for Beneath the Surface:

-"Come on guys, I've tried to contain myself for eight tracks now. I realize this is a ballad, but you have to let me go mental with analog synths before the whole album is over!
-"Oh, go on then."

Overall the whole album is really, really good. I kind of feel bad for Portnoy, because if ADToE becomes a hit, he alone will be held responsible for the alleged substandardness of the previous couple of albums. I think what sparked this album was not MP's departure per se, rather the wake-up call and overall sense of change that ensued.


----------



## 70Seven (Sep 13, 2011)

For those that have the CD version, can anyone tell me which, if any, songs has Myung been credited with writing lyrics?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2011)

70Seven said:


> For those that have the CD version, can anyone tell me which, if any, songs has Myung been credited with writing lyrics?



Breaking All Illusions is credited as Myung and Petrucci, that's the only one


----------



## Razzy (Sep 13, 2011)

You guys might find this interesting.

Edit: NVM It's already been posted.


----------



## Repner (Sep 13, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Breaking All Illusions is credited as Myung and Petrucci, that's the only one


Just noticed they both did the lyrics for that song as well. This is the first time Myung has contributed lyrics since Scenes


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 13, 2011)

View attachment 21893


Currently listening...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 13, 2011)

I have yet to listen, but I can't help but think that some of the booklet art looks suspiciously similar....







Apparently someone else thought the same thing because I didn't even have to make that!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea that have been noted numerous times on earlier threads. Wonder why they did it though...


----------



## AySay (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe both artists used a stock picture of a clown to base their image on?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 13, 2011)

The artist probably needed a reference for the ruffles of the shirt, this was the best reference he could find. Just a guess. The artist is quite a popular guy.

Edit:Ninjad by Aysay.


----------



## Pchink (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to buy the cd tonight, can't freaking wait to listen to it! I've listenend to On The Back of Angels only, no snippets or other streams, so I've been literally  with anticipation for the past few weeks, and you guys aren't helping!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 13, 2011)

The reference was what I thought, too. Ah well, not like it matters in the grand scheme of things, I just couldn't help but be amused!

Listening to the album now - so far the only song to really suck me in is Lost Not Forgotten, but I am only listening at work so I haven't been able to properly involve myself.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 13, 2011)

After one playthrough:

Loved it! I kinda got better vibes from this than Black Clouds (which was also a great album).

Best of all I really loved the fact that this time, they went extreme with the proggy trickery. It's what I've been missing from the old material. It's over-the-top acrobatic but I think it's done with good taste.

Great lyrics too. I still feel they could write much more mystically though, like JMX always does. He kicks ass again and I hope he'll continue to write lyrics (and bass solos...)

Also hats off for using a "speech sample" in one of the songs... I kinda prayed they would go back to that stuff again  I understand some people feel it's pretentious, but I don't think so. It can be done well, and DT always used to in the earlier days. There's a good amount of little production gimmicks too, more inventive sound choices for guitar and keyboards etc. Also much better solo sounds for Jordan this time than BCSL.

The only real downside after one playthrough was that almost all choruses were so ballad-like.  Melodies and especially chord choices are awesome, but they all have the same atmosphere. That may start to turn after a few listens, but I doubt it will very substantially.

Overall, I'm really happy to see that Mangini has blended well into the group and there's some of the old trickery energy back in play. I grinned like an idiot through the wildest 291/64 timewarp adventures


----------



## Repner (Sep 13, 2011)

This album definitely seems to be a grower. I loved it when I first heard it, but I'm also hearing new things with each listen


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 13, 2011)

Im listening to the first track for the first time and I like it so far! We will see how the whole album goes.


----------



## mountainjam (Sep 14, 2011)

Bought the album yesterday. Listened to it a few times.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 14, 2011)

Listening for the first time right now, about 4 minutes into On the Backs of Angels. Sounds brilliant so far.


----------



## Eaten (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm liking it so far... Jordan Rudess seems to be holding back though. And that's something I consider positive.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 14, 2011)

To be honest, I quite like Rudess' little bits and pieces that he does on the keyboard*, EXCEPT for the solo in The Mirror on Live Scenes from New York.

Also, holy shit, the throat singing at the start of Bridges in the Sky startled me.

*(I don't like his silliness with the continuum.)


----------



## fps (Sep 14, 2011)

Hilarious lyrics, lots of ambition, a more natural toned down production and performances, and some really wellwritten songs with well-judged vocals. Best DT album in ages.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 14, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> *(I don't like his silliness with the continuum.)


 
Very Pythonesque.

"Stop that! It's silly".


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 14, 2011)

On The Backs Of Angels by Dream Theater Music Video on Yahoo! Music

First video is out.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 14, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Also, holy shit, the throat singing at the start of Bridges in the Sky startled me.



Isn't that a keyboard?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 14, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Isn't that a keyboard?



It's a sample afaik. It's not digitally generated if you're thinking of that. It's recorded and digitally manipulated to fit a keyboard. (So you can control the pitch and velocity of it)


----------



## Winspear (Sep 14, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Isn't that a keyboard?



I presume so because there is no vocalist credited anywhere, but it's a vocal patch. I want to get hold of it!


----------



## Lechugaz (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone seen this¿


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 14, 2011)

Lechugaz said:


> anyone seen this¿




Check five posts above yours.


----------



## Lechugaz (Sep 14, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Check five posts above yours.



Fuck... looked in the 6 pages of the post for a video preview and didn't find it... sorry, should I erase it?


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty solid album in my opinion. I really like what they've done.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 14, 2011)

Lechugaz said:


> Fuck... looked in the 6 pages of the post for a video preview and didn't find it... sorry, should I erase it?



I don't mind it. I don't think anyone else does either. Plus it's nice to have a youtube embedded of it in the page so no-one posts it again.


----------



## Alimination (Sep 14, 2011)

Lechugaz said:


> anyone seen this¿




Awh beat me to it.

Pretty cool music video. One of the more nicer productions I've seen in music videos nowadays. I'm sooo glad they didn't cut the song up either.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 14, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Also, holy shit, the throat singing at the start of Bridges in the Sky startled me.



Yeah, I coulda done without that. To me, it just sounds like "BBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLCCCCCHHHH!!"


----------



## decypher (Sep 14, 2011)

I like it more than most of their outputs, it's nice to hear them going away from the "modern" metal sound of the past records (with exception of some of the Octavarium album). I still find Rudess sound and style choices doubtful at times, but it's not too bad. LaBrie is still by far the weakest link, the video to "On the back of Angels" confirms that once more, I'll never like him  . The drumming is great, even though I've read some comments about Mangini being too far in the back, I don't really think so, I like the less "aggressive" drum sound compared to some of their albums. 

About using I&W as template for songs, to be honest, three songs really did make me think of the songs that they have been compared to right away - "On the Back of Angels", "Outcry" and "Lost not Forgotten". Not sure if this was intentional or if it's pure coincidence or it's just the "mainframe" that a genre band like Dream Theater use by nature... it's cool and either way contributes to me liking this album.


----------



## decypher (Sep 14, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Yeah, I coulda done without that. To me, it just sounds like "BBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLCCCCCHHHH!!"



The first time it was on it scared the hell out of one of my dogs  .
It reminds me of a free VSTi plugin called Delay Lama that I came across years ago - and this is what I found on youtube


----------



## TimSE (Sep 14, 2011)

This album is quickly becoming one of my fav DT albums. the production/mastering could have brought out the highs a bit better i think but its such a small thing that it really isnt a bother at all


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Sep 14, 2011)

I recently read somewhere that JP stated that he only used his Mark V on the record plus maybe 1 or two guitars. According to a close friend of mine who helped engineer this record and works at Cove, some of the tracks recorded with the Axe FX did make it on the record as well. 

They also crashed the studios Pro Tools HD rig a few times due to the sheer amount of tracks on the record. Mind you, the max for the ProTools HD is 192 tracks! Lol

Wasnt too fond of the production only because it almost seemed like a step back but I also like it for that same reason. Its very organic and sounds simpler mix wise imho


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 14, 2011)

I thought I saw JP posting some pictures of what he's using in the studio around January - and a Mark IIC+ was clearly seen. Although I guess that doesn't necessarily mean he ended up using it on the album.

I dig the production on this album, especially compared to the last two releases. While Portnoy's drum sound wasn't bad by any means, it was way too over produced on SC and BC&SL, so this is a breath of fresh air for me.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 14, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> The artist probably needed a reference for the ruffles of the shirt, this was the best reference he could find. Just a guess. *The artist is quite a popular guy*.
> 
> Edit:Ninjad by Aysay.



He has done quite a bit of covers from the looks of it, but I can help but lol when I see that rotated right arm he used for a left, but at least he took the time to draw a different left sleeve.


----------



## decypher (Sep 14, 2011)

cyril v said:


> He has done quite a bit of covers from the looks of it, but I can help but lol when I see that rotated right arm he used for a left, but at least he took the time to draw a different left sleeve.



Yeah it's kind of an unfortunate coincidence, especially if you consider that it happened to a veteran and highly influential cover artist like Hugh Syme. ([speculative]whoever designed the Circus Maximus cover definitely has seen his work for Rush, Arena and Queensryche...[/speculative])


----------



## atimoc (Sep 14, 2011)

The Circus Maximus cover was done by Mattias Noren who too has made a fair share of prog/metal covers: ProgArt Media - The art of Mattias Norn


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 14, 2011)

At the start of On the Backs of Angels, is Rudess using Morphwiz? The bit that is going down about 30 seconds in sounds a bit like it. I know he used it live when they came to Brisbane in 2009.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 14, 2011)

The throat singing sounds very much like an omnisphere patch, its really fun to mess around with!


----------



## Poho (Sep 14, 2011)

I've listened 4 or 5 times now and I love the whole thing. It's really fresh sounding, but at the same time I feel like its a bit of a throwback to the things that made them great. I don't miss Portnoy, sorry to say.


----------



## Ice4600 (Sep 14, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> I grinned like an idiot through the wildest 291/64 timewarp adventures



When does this happen?


----------



## Michael T (Sep 14, 2011)

Question. On Build me up, break me down @ the 4:19 mark is that lead section a guitar or synth?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 14, 2011)

Michael T said:


> Question. On Build me up, break me down @ the 4:19 mark is that lead section a guitar or synth?


Sounds like both to me.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, seems I'm late to the party, even though I've heard this album about 3 times already 

I didn't like it at first and then found it to be sort of a let down. However, the more I listen to it, the more I like it, and now I really love it! I like the emphasis on melodies and arrangements. Breaking All Illusions has to be one of my favorites. For some reason, I also really like Build Me Up... which seems to be the biggest let down of the album to most people I know.

Overall, it's a great album! And, as usual (for me, at least), the guys at Dream Theater didn't disappoint!


----------



## fps (Sep 16, 2011)

Poho said:


> I've listened 4 or 5 times now and I love the whole thing. It's really fresh sounding, but at the same time I feel like its a bit of a throwback to the things that made them great. I don't miss Portnoy, sorry to say.



I think Portnoy's alienated a lotta people with his words, and was responsible for a direction and way of doing things that produced three pretty lame albums in a row before this one. 

This is the best since ToT for sure, sounds much more purposeful, dignified, and less muddled than their recent stuff.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Ice4600 said:


> When does this happen?



Its true nature is impossible to perceive; your brain merely interprets it into some form approximately reflecting its physics-defying, sanity-twisting properties. But I believe it first happens somewhere around the intro of Lost Not Forgotten.

Edit: Which is a totally awesome song.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 16, 2011)

Been listening to the album nonstop. Haven't done that with a DT record since ToT, but I'm liking this one a lot more than ToT. 

Mangini is absolutely insane....that section in "Lost Not Forgotten" at the 2 minute mark....Jesus Christ!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dream Theater's John Petrucci: How to Play "On The Backs Of Angels" | Guitar World


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2011)

^Oh damn, I know what I'm doing for the next week now


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2011)

3:16 on the 3rd video of the site Phi just posted:

"Just, you know... Do it, hope you don't suck... Now... *chuckles*"

Ooohh John, you and your sly Overlord moments


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone think, or have noticed, that one big difference to older DT material now are the vocal rhythm phrasings? On ADTOE, the played instruments started kicking ass but vocals forgot to. There aren't many evolved or memorable rhythmic arrangements in vocal lines. I'm not sure how big a part each member plays in creating vocal workings, but I'm sure it isn't all James.

For example, I still feel Outcry is a bit dull in its vocal ideas. The same, kind of lazy or dragging syllable rhythm, and same sort of tempo throughout. In my opinion this particular flavor of vocal delivery has been heard from DT many times before in good (Home, Goodnight Kiss, In The Presence of Enemies...) and not as good (The Ministry of Lost Souls, The Best of Times, Sacrificed Sons) occasions.
Of course sometimes the floaty feel is wanted, and those songs are *all* great in their own ways. But not as interesting in comparison to what DT used to favor.

For example compare those to Beyond This Life. So many different vocal tempos and feels, all working perfectly within the song. _"Had a violent struggle taken place? There was every sign that led there; witness found a switchblade on the ground, was the victim unaware? ... "_ Fast, pounding rhythm. Then later comes the 6/8 part _"All that we learned this time (what we have been is what we are) is carried beyond this life"_ where the slow pace is a must, and sounds great again. Why the lack of diversity now?

6:00 from Awake, Surrounded from Images and Words, Octavarium (song), the list of good examples is huge... and there's a lot of great material lately too in both intensive ideas (the dreaded BMUBMD) and calmer phrasings (Far From Heaven).
But to the DT machine I'd say: Instrumental work is evolving, don't leave vocals out of it. Stop this trend of slapping generic, afterthought-sounding vocal lines on songs that are otherwise awesome.


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 20, 2011)

I think it's because JLB recorded his vocals in Canada, away from any mingling fingers of Petrucci (or Portnoy, for that matter). I think they shine since he's singing to his strengths, but it's, of course, not for everybody.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 20, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> Does anyone think, or have noticed, that one big difference to older DT material now are the vocal rhythm phrasings? On ADTOE, the played instruments started kicking ass but vocals forgot to. There aren't many evolved or memorable rhythmic arrangements in vocal lines. I'm not sure how big a part each member plays in creating vocal workings, but I'm sure it isn't all James.
> 
> For example, I still feel Outcry is a bit dull in its vocal ideas. The same, kind of lazy or dragging syllable rhythm, and same sort of tempo throughout. In my opinion this particular flavor of vocal delivery has been heard from DT many times before in good (Home, Goodnight Kiss, In The Presence of Enemies...) and not as good (The Ministry of Lost Souls, The Best of Times, Sacrificed Sons) occasions.
> Of course sometimes the floaty feel is wanted, and those songs are *all* great in their own ways. But not as interesting in comparison to what DT used to favor.
> ...



Surprisingly, that is _exactly_ how I feel about it. Like most people, vocals are the first thing to strike me. I am one of those people who are very affected by the vocals, and my opinion on a song may change considerably depending on how the vocal lines strike me at first. Instrumentation is just as important, of course, but vocal lines are very often overlooked, especially in the guitar world.

However, I had never thought of it as deeply as you just put it. I did notice that JL's parts didn't really grab my attention a lot, but it was more of a subconscious thing that I realized. That explains why I liked BMEBMD so much, when most people seemed to really dislike it; the vocal lines, both melody and rhythm wise, really got to me.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 20, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Surprisingly, that is _exactly_ how I feel about it. Like most people, vocals are the first thing to strike me. I am one of those people who are very affected by the vocals, and my opinion on a song may change considerably depending on how the vocal lines strike me at first. Instrumentation is just as important, of course, but vocal lines are very often overlooked, especially in the guitar world.
> 
> However, I had never thought of it as deeply as you just put it. I did notice that JL's parts didn't really grab my attention a lot, but it was more of a subconscious thing that I realized. That explains why I liked BMEBMD so much, when most people seemed to really dislike it; the vocal lines, both melody and rhythm wise, really got to me.



Same here. I think BMUBMD is a great song; there's a lot of interesting design put into it, both vocally and instrumentally. Haha, I was a bit prejudiced by the title at first... but it turned out to be a nice throwback to memories from Falling Into Infinity!


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 20, 2011)

Honestly I liked BMUBMD as well. I just thought as a whole it was a good song. If there are parts people like, well they are parts. The whole I think, is awesome!!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 21, 2011)

New interview with Petrucci and Myung in the current Premier Guitar issue!



Premier Guitar - October 2011


----------



## trickae (Sep 22, 2011)

song construction sounds solid. I actually like this album more than their last two duds BCLASL and Systematic Chaos. Definilty staying in the car for a couple of weeks.


----------



## atimoc (Sep 22, 2011)

BMU,BMD could just as well be a bonus track from James' Static Impulse album, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 22, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> New interview with Petrucci and Myung in the current Premier Guitar issue!
> 
> 
> 
> Premier Guitar - October 2011



Thanks for that, Phi! It was a really interesting and pretty in-depth read about practicing/recording routines, gear, and whatnot.


----------



## gotnothing (Sep 22, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Thanks for that, Phi! It was a really interesting and pretty in-depth read about practicing/recording routines, gear, and whatnot.



Good article!


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone else getting a God Emperor of Dune vibe from Lost Not Forgotten?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Anyone else getting a God Emperor of Dune vibe from Lost Not Forgotten?


I had the urge to go watch Aladdin while listening.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> I had the urge to go watch Aladdin while listening.



I just meant lyrically, from the first listen (without even looking at the lyric score) I was thinking wow, this is about Leto II.  Knowing dream theater is at least as geek as I am (maybe more, due to anime stories/references, which I don't really do) it is possible.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I just meant lyrically, from the first listen (without even looking at the lyric score) I was thinking wow, this is about Leto II.  Knowing dream theater is at least as geek as I am (maybe more, due to anime stories/references, which I don't really do) it is possible.



Petrucci and LaBrie said in a track-by-track interview that it's about an ancient elite army of Persia. Here: DREAM THEATER FAN CLUB INTERVIEW - Roadrunner Records UK


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool interview, thanks for the point


----------



## Nazca (Sep 22, 2011)

Dream Theater - Official Site

Download the stem for OTBOA. It's pretty damn sweet!

Only if you're not a thief, though!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nazca said:


> Dream Theater - Official Site
> 
> Download the stem for OTBOA. It's pretty damn sweet!
> 
> Only if you're not a thief, though!




Can you explain what stems are for a complete newb such as myself?


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 22, 2011)

Individual instrument tracks, i.e. vocals, guitars, keyboards, bass, drums, each as a separate track.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 23, 2011)

Just finished my first listen through (I know I'm slow, work's been insane) and I'm majorly impressed. Easily my favorite Dream Theater album since SFAM. Even the ballads are quite listenable on this. I love that they've given Jordan more room to be the frikkin keyboard wizard he is on his solo works. I'm also seriously happy to hear John Myung once again. I can't say enough about Mike Mangini. I know the parts are all written by John Petrucci but Mangini's power on the kit is just insane; its probably the most powerful recorded drum sound I've heard in quite some time.

Favorite track is easily "Breaking All Illusions." The only track I'm kinda meh about is "Beneath the Surface" and that's probably just because Illusions precedes it and is so very different that the transition was a bit jarring. I do love how Surface segues back into "On the Backs of Angels" so seamlessly.

Overall, I'm extremely impressed and happy with the release. I'm still not sure if I blame Mike Portnoy in chief for the weak elements of the past decade's material but his leaving definitely seems to have been the kick in the pants for Dream Theater to kickass again.

Does anyone else think that this album has some of the heaviest riffs / guitar tone Petrucci has ever put down, despite the obvious lack of all the more "modern" elements that have cropped up in every album since SFAM?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 23, 2011)

Given this album a few spins and there's still many more to come. I adore it!


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 23, 2011)

I really dig it, but as always, Labries singing gets in the way, for me. He is more tolerable on this album, though, not singing in high soprano range 

Overall, I give it a huge thumbs up, especially considering their last few albums...


----------



## carrottopso (Sep 24, 2011)

anyone going to the SF show tomorrow? How early do you think ill have to get there to be among one of the first in line so i can get to the front?

Also: Im excited as fuck


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 24, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> At the start of On the Backs of Angels, is Rudess using Morphwiz? The bit that is going down about 30 seconds in sounds a bit like it. I know he used it live when they came to Brisbane in 2009.



That part is the Continuum, which while an exceedingly cool piece of tech is starting to get on my nerves. Jordan needs to start using a different patch for its' core tone IMO.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 24, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> I think it's because JLB recorded his vocals in Canada, away from any mingling fingers of Petrucci (or Portnoy, for that matter). I think they shine since he's singing to his strengths, but it's, of course, not for everybody.



I agree. LaBrie has been singing outside of his range since he started with DT. His vocals on ADTOE remind me a lot of his solo efforts and that is a good thing IMO. JLB is not Dio, and I'm glad they let him not try this time around.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got back from a week vacation and had this sitting in my radio for more listens. Still love it. Still not tired of it. Just awesome. My 12 y/o hit me with this....

"Dad?"
"Ya, what's up?"
"What's the name of that song?"
"On the Backs of Angels."
"Play it again."


----------



## carrottopso (Sep 25, 2011)

Saw the San Fran show yesterday night.

Flawless. 

Everyone was on their top game. Jesu-I mean Petrucci, nailed every note.  Ruddess sounded great, never cheesy. Myung... is Myung.  LaBrie hit all the high notes with ease, except on Under a Glass Moon, where he generally sung a bit lower, but he did manage to pull off many of the highs, and he screamed to hit some of the notes which he could only manage in the 90's! 

Mangini. Oh Mangini... You have successfully replaced MP. Congrats. Mangini played with so much energy, every swing of his arm imbued with power. I look forward to hearing the drum parts Mangini will write for the next album.

As for everything else... Trivium managed to pump up the crowd, we even had some moshing going in our corner haha, the mix was amazing, crowd was emanating energy, Mangini's drum kit is MASSIVE, they have cameras on each member and project their images onto the background, like last time I saw them.

I paid 60 dollars for this show, and it was worth every cent. Still can't hear out of my right ear very well though. haha

If you guys want to peek the setlist... It's right here, but BEWARE: ITS REALLY GOOD

Anyways, I highly recommend you all see them on this tour.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 25, 2011)

carrottopso said:


> Saw the San Fran show yesterday night.
> 
> Flawless.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review. I need to see when they're going to come close to here...

I liked the setlist, they seem to have their strongest tracks from the last few albums (and I don't see any with growls ).



Spoiler



What I find really interesting is a lack of Metropolis Pt1 as an encore. Looks like she's finally been retired.


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice setlist, but it looks like they're excluding MP-penned songs again.

And Silent Man -> Beneath the Surface is definitely going to be a cool transition to hear!


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review, can't wait to see these boys next week.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 25, 2011)

So, having gotten about 10 listens through the whole album (I've had it on repeat pretty much throughout my last two workdays) I've got a few revisions from initial impressions:

'Beneath the Surface' is a fantastic song. 'Breaking All Illusions' is still great all around, but its now tied with 'Outcry' for best track on the album. That opening riff on 'Outcry' is just the most fantastic thing I've ever heard. The technical breakdown and a few of the lyrics are the only things keeping me from absolutely loving the track in its entirety.

The only real lackluster track for me is 'Build me Up, Break me Down.' 

Some of the lyrics throughout still exhibit that characteristic Dream Theater goofiness in places, but nothing as god-awfully silly as 'Count of Tuscany' or 'In the Presence of Enemies' is anywhere on the album, which is a wonderful relief.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 25, 2011)

carrottopso said:


> Saw the San Fran show yesterday night.
> 
> Flawless.
> 
> ...



Holy set list batman!


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 25, 2011)

I find Build Me Up, Break Me Down quite catchy! I agree it's perhaps not as strong, but it's a fun track, and I especially love the malevolence of the pre-chorus!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 25, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> I find Build Me Up, Break Me Down quite catchy! I agree it's perhaps not as strong, but it's a fun track, and I especially love the malevolence of the pre-chorus!



Perhaps I shouldn't have used "lackluster," its more just my least favorite track on the album. Its still quite good though. I've found every track on the album to be pretty strong which is pretty refreshing since I haven't been able to say that about a DT album since Metropolis Pt 2.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 25, 2011)

Just picked up this album with some itunes money I got for my birthday (was hoping to get the physical CD but I got Opeth's Heritage instead, totally fine). This album is freaking fantastic. It was killing me not to listen to this album since it came out and I must say, I am glad that I waited. Dream Theater is back and now in the right direction. Everybody performed so well, even LaBrie!


----------



## FretWizard88 (Sep 25, 2011)

In my own personal opinion, I think this album is pretty mediocre. I feel like the songs start off with some great riffs that make me say "Wow!" Then, it just seems like the songs go nowhere. A bridge here, verse there, and a solo here. It's just not as exciting as their past albums. 

I will admit that Petrucci's solos sound fantastic though.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 25, 2011)

It's a very different kind of album than what they did before. I liken it to the difference between Queensryche's Promised Land, compared to Empire or Operation Mindcrime.

I like the generally softer, more lyrical approach, in terms of both actual lyrics and guitar melodies.

At the same time, I really wish they'd thrash it up a bit more.

Overall, I really like the album. Some of the lyrics really resonate with me, which is something DT has always been good at.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 26, 2011)

Just saw some vids from last night's show in Cali; the production is the best they've ever had and Petrucci seemed obviously looser onstage than he has in the past.

I'm stoked for them, I have a big sense of pride right now....I've been there since Awake when I was 13-14, been to so many DT shows.....I'll always dig Portnoy, but man, I can't deny this as a GREAT decision for the band and I see them moving forward so much more than they ever have.

Just watched a vid of them playing "Bridges In The Sky" and you can hear the audience singing the chorus.....a week after the album dropped. As a longtime fan, I'm more than proud. I really believe now that they are a truly progressive band.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

RevDrucifer said:


> Just saw some vids from last night's show in Cali; the production is the best they've ever had and Petrucci seemed obviously looser onstage than he has in the past.
> 
> I'm stoked for them, I have a big sense of pride right now....I've been there since Awake when I was 13-14, been to so many DT shows.....I'll always dig Portnoy, but man, I can't deny this as a GREAT decision for the band and I see them moving forward so much more than they ever have.
> 
> Just watched a vid of them playing "Bridges In The Sky" and you can hear the audience singing the chorus.....a week after the album dropped. As a longtime fan, I'm more than proud. I really believe now that they are a truly progressive band.



Seriously can't wait til January to see them if this is where they're at now!


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 26, 2011)

Wonder what I will get to hear when we see them, the setlist isn't static

Dream Theater Concert Setlist at NOKIA Theatre L.A. LIVE, Los Angeles on September 25, 2011 | setlist.fm

Looks like 5 songs off the new album are played though. Really hope Breaking all illusions and beneath the surface both land on mine. Bridges in the Sky is my favourite tune on the album, but those two are also outstanding tracks in my opinion. 

Lost not forgotten is probably the weakest track to my ears. Far from heaven coming up next but that one has grown on me some.

Edit: I wanted to add I really like the approach to solos on this album, it feels much less rushed, like they have all the time they need to develope properly. This allows them to get the 'point' across without overloading you. Very nice.


----------



## jam3v (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel really left out. Everyone's loving the new album...

I've loved Dream Theater since Images & Words. Admittedly, I didn't find Systemic Chaos or Octavarium to be very strong albums, but I've loved all their other records.

I'm just having a hard time getting into it. I've only listened a few times, but nothing grabbed me. Maybe I need to spend more time with it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 26, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> I find Build Me Up, Break Me Down quite catchy! I agree it's perhaps not as strong, but it's a fun track, and I especially love the malevolence of the pre-chorus!



I'd consider the part where they first sing BMU, BMD as the chorus and the screaming bit as the post-chorus or whatever you wanted to call it.

And I agree with you, it's a good song - not the best, though. The melody in chorus is so nice.

@jam3v: Take a few more listens and concentrate on the music. (Don't play MW2 or do any kinds of distracting things at the same time) If you liked I&W, I'm sure you will like this as well.


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 26, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'd consider the part where they first sing BMU, BMD as the chorus and the screaming bit as the post-chorus or whatever you wanted to call it.



I was thinking more along the lines of the "Obsession at all cost/You'll be the death of me" as being the pre-chorus. It has this downright malicious feel to it and it's awesome!


----------



## corellia_guitar (Sep 26, 2011)

Bought ADTOE on release day and haven't stopped listening since. Easily my favorite album of theirs since Octavarium, easily up there with their best but I still can`t rank it just yet.

Finally got a chance to see them for the first time last night at the Nokia Theater in LA. Pretty much every time they've come through since I discovered them about 7 years ago I haven't been able to go. It was an absolutely incredible show. Just witnessing these guys perform to such a loving and erupting audience was awe inspiring. DT have always just been the real deal to me. Not a single beat or note missed the whole night, and LaBrie sounded 'on' and powerful; some friends I went with said it was his best performance compared to the couple times they'd been in the past. 

The highlights for me were Bridges in the Sky (probably my favorite off the new album, and they opened with it.. the energy and emotion floating around the theater was freaking amazing), Mangini's maniacal drum solo, Fatal Tragedy (flawless instrumental sections and solos) and the encore of Pull Me Under (oh the nostalgia). Overall an amazing experience for me and I encourage everyone to go see them on this tour because damn they just seem on fire right now.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 26, 2011)

I wanna see Fatal Tragedy live.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 26, 2011)

^ That. That song is one of my dream songs to see live... ... I still got to see "Dance of Eternity" and "The Mirror" live ... Still so many more 'dream songs' to see live though!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 27, 2011)

I really hope on one of there legs they come somewhere up in western Canada, I really want to see them on this tour. Watched some vids from the last couple nights, so excited.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally got the album today, on my 2nd listen. I'm very impressed. Favorite songs so far are OTBOA, Outcry and Breaking All Illusions but I still need to listen to it a few more times.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 27, 2011)

Going against the grain, but I still think it's kind of underwhelming. However, I _do_ think that Build Me Up, Break Me Down is rather strong... I can see the songwriting is perhaps a bit more thoughtful, though.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Sep 27, 2011)

heh, i love the new album, easily my favourite since 6 degrees.
the turning point, compared to the 4 previous albums (train of thought - black clouds, which I all kinda liked anyway), is that this is 100% a DT album, there are no Metallica/Muse impressions and even the more poppy stuff like BMUBMD still has its own identity.

There are some weak/boring tracks as always, but Breaking all illusions is (in my opinion) basically the best thing they've done since Images & Words, and it could put up a fight easily even with the best of the best songs like metropolis or learning to live.
I also appreciate the fact that it's "only" 12 minutes long instead of something like the count of tuscany, which has half the ideas and it's 20 minutes long.

As with every band with a long career behind, it's hard to please everyone, it gets to that point where if the band experiments new sounds they're betraying their fans, while if they stay true to the roots then they're repeating themselves. There's not much experimentation going on in this album, but i'm fine with that as long as they write great songs (which they certainly do)


----------



## bigswifty (Sep 29, 2011)

I was too tired to type this out when I got home last night,
but I thought I'd break down my thoughts on this tour. 

First off - While I am not a fan of Trivium, I must hand it to Heafy for bringing the band to where they are now. Nice job.

Now for Dream Theater.

Firstly - Their stage setup is MONSTER. Rudess has the rotating hydraulic keyboard station to the left, Mangini was rocking the coolest kit and JP had an incredibly sleek wall of Mesa - 3 2x12's, 3 4x12's, and 3 Mark V's. Myung's gear was nowhere to be seen.. that man is a mystery  And even LaBrie had a cool DT Mic stand.

The stage lighting and effects was gnarly. 3 Cubes suspended in the background which played little animations during the songs, with flashy lights in between. The opening act - an animated vidio of the band depicting Myung as a Ninja, LaBrie as a Pirate, Petrucci as Zeus, Rudess as a Wizard and Mangini as a.. wait for it.. Genie  was very entertaining and had the crowd going before anybody even walked onstage and hit a note.

The Setlist - 

1. Bridges in the Sky
2. These Walls
3. Build Me Up, Break Me Down
4. Endless Sacrifice
5. Drum Solo
6. Ytse Jam
7. Wait For Sleep
8. Far From Heaven
9. The Great Debate
10. On The Backs Of Angels
11. Caught In A Web
12.Through My Words
13. Fatal Tragedy
14. Breaking All Illusions
15. Encore: Pull Me Under

Over all, a pretty strong list that yeilded a well balanced show. I was super hyped for Under a Glass Moon, but again - for my second time seeing them - they skipped out on it. Breaking All Illusions, These Walls, On The Backs Of Angels, Fatal Tragedy, Endless Sacrifice, Wait for Sleep and the Drum Solo were all highlights for me.

Some discussion about the band.

I have to say, thank science for Mangini. When Portnoy packed up and left and they chose [the new] Mike, it gave the band a new perspective and a fresh breath of air. Mangini is a better ego to have within that mix of musicians than Portnoy. Dream Theater felt very balanced on stage and all were willing to step aside for the others turn in the spotlight.

So, lets start with LaBrie.

James LaBrie - So is he gay or something? Like is this guy married?.. I dont mean to rip on him, I am a fan of his vocals about half the time. But I really got that vibe, he is a weird dude. Yet he did his part, better than I expected. Only a couple parts were shakey, and the rest of the time he did well. Though I prefer DT sections without vocals 90% of the time.

John Myung - I appreciate this guy more every day. He is an absolute beast of a bassist, with flawless technique. Does he continue to play along with the band with his bass muted during parts withouth bass lines? I swear, whenever he wasn't playing, he was practicing techniques with his volume off. And when him and Petrucci would meet up center stage to melt faces - faces got melt.

Jordan Rudess - I love this guy. To everyone who rips on him for his exquisit selection of cheese - you can't appreciate what this guy does unless you see DT live. I often view it as cheese too, but his parts create the perfect DT atmosphere in a live setting. That being said, I dont mind them in the first place - more often than not, I like them. His Wizard station was killer, he strapped on a Keytar and got up front for a part of a song, and played without mistake.

John Petrucci - As soon as he started playing, he assumed Jesus stance and went into Bear mode. And it was awesome. Were all guitar players here, we all know what to expect from Petrucci, and he delivered. And his tone 

Mike Mangini - Knew I'd save the newcomer for last?  I'm so glad I had the chance to see this guy up there with DT instead of Portnoy. Go watch Mangini videos, this guy will blow you sideways. His playing is so disciplined, and he really pulled off every part. Also, this guy never crosses arms while playing! Unless he's goofing around. The man can do things with one hand which others cant do with 2. And to boot, the man has so much energy he practiacally radiates light. His drum solo.. oh sweet flying f*ck. His drum solo was one of the most entertaining, jaw-dropping, masterful preformances I've ever seen live. He is a machine.

So, if youve taken the time to read all that, here are some closing thoughts.

While they didnt play Under A Glass Moon, Metropolis or Dance of Eternity, or other songs (unlikely to begin with) like Lines In The Sand, the performance for the night was overall extremely well done. I have a new found respect for Dream Theater - a band that MUST be seen live. There are few bands out there today that combine the forces of 5 incredible musicians and manage to balance each one well. Mangini is the perfect fit, and I am very excited to hear the direction of the next LP, and his contributions to it. Unreal concert. 

Thanks for reading 

To Portnoy - What were you thinking?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 29, 2011)

Great to hear! 

They sound awesome!


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 29, 2011)

That solo reminds me so much of old DT!


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 29, 2011)

That opening video reminds of the crap Rush does, sounds fun. 1 week left for my chance to see them!


Noticed something interesting, in Beneath the Surface you can hear Labrie breathing. Now that is something you don't often get anymore on albums now, something crooners and such used to use a lot, gives the vocals a real intimate feel whether you clue in on it or not, kind of the singing in your ear vibe. Given the context of the song, a nice subtle touch.

Noticed I am probably on an Outcry not Breaking all Illusions night (seems to be a 2 night rotation) dang..


----------



## Repner (Sep 29, 2011)

Opeth21 said:


> James LaBrie - So is he gay or something? Like is this guy married?.. I dont mean to rip on him, I am a fan of his vocals about half the time. But I really got that vibe, he is a weird dude. Yet he did his part, better than I expected. Only a couple parts were shakey, and the rest of the time he did well. Though I prefer DT sections without vocals 90% of the time.




All the members are married with kids


----------



## endo (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to troll, but that video of the concert up there ^, is exactly how I pictured a dream theater concert. Everyone doing a bunch of nothing with one fanboy head banging.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 29, 2011)

endo said:


> Sorry to troll, but that video of the concert up there ^, is exactly how I pictured a dream theater concert. Everyone doing a bunch of nothing with one fanboy head banging.



Actually, I think the fanboys were all doing nothing both absorbing the immensity of the performance. The guy headbanging? Not a clue in the world what was going on


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Yeah, one does not simply walk into a DT concert and headbang. One listens, gets his face melted, and silently cries in awe.

On another note; the only time I've seen these boys live was during their European leg of the 2009 Progressive Nation Tour. I had never appreciated the immense presence that James LaBrie has live, and his importance in the band. To me, he really was on par with the rest of the guys. He kept the crowd going and sang everything perfectly and with lots of emotion. I'm yet to understand why people rip on him so much (although to each their own, of course). I really want to see them with Mike Mangini, but I don't think that will happen any time soon ...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, after holding my silence and taking some time listening to the album for days, I can safely say that I absolutely love this album. Bridges in the Sky and Breaking All Illusions are the best songs Dream Theatre have done in years. And it's great to see Myung writing lyrics again. 

Now awaits patiently for DT to tour Australia...


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Sep 30, 2011)

If they are doing a two night setlist rotation, that means they should be playing Breaking All Illusion when I see them in Pittsburgh.

So pumped!


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 30, 2011)

So pissed that they're not coming to Minnesota.

yesmad


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 30, 2011)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> If they are doing a two night setlist rotation, that means they should be playing Breaking All Illusion when I see them in Pittsburgh.
> 
> So pumped!




I hate you


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 1, 2011)

So guys... That first riff in Breaking all Illusions?
I shat my pants.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Surprisingly, I didn't quite like it as much ... I tried learning it, to see if I'd get into it more if I did. Learned it, and ended up getting sick of it after playing it so many times . Still, the rest of the song makes me shiznizzle my pants.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 2, 2011)

I have my tickets to see them at The Hard Rock in Orlando on the 22nd. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate you all seeing Dream Theater on this awesome tour...


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 4, 2011)

Only 2 classes and an hour drive separate me from Dream Theater goodness


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to go tonight, but I decided that I'll see them in Albany with Periphery instead!


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 4, 2011)

LaBrie sounds fucking good from the live videos I've seen.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 5, 2011)

Best concert I've ever been too last night. Trivium was good, although I thought the double bass was a little overpowering and Corey couldn't be heard to well. Overall They did a standup job

Dream Theater blew me away though. Everybody in the Band was amazing. James Labrie's vocals were spectacular. Everybody in the band was perfect except for on part of Breaking All Illusions, Mangini was off on one part for a couple seconds but recovered. 

The thing that surprised me most was how the band member kind of let loose. Any concert video I've seen of them, they are stiff and focus on the music (which is fine with me). Last night they guys were really getting into. Probably nothing compared to a regular metal act, but for Dream Theater there was a good bit of moving around. Even Myung let loose a little bit.

And lastly...Petrucci's tone...I NEED a mark V


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 5, 2011)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Even Myung let loose a little bit.



Maybe he was sick or something.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 5, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Maybe he was sick or something.



Haha maybe he had movearounditis!!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Oct 5, 2011)

Really good petrucci interview:
MusicPlayers.com: Features > Guitars > John Petrucci

enjoy


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Oct 5, 2011)

how to play "on the backs of angels"


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 5, 2011)

How to play On the Backs of Angels:

http://filer.case.edu/rxw95/Tabs/Dream Theater - On the Backs of Angels.zip

(Powertab format - get the powertab editor for free here: Power Tab .net )


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 5, 2011)

Toronto show is tomorrow night, getting pumped.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 5, 2011)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> how to play "on the backs of angels"




"This is one of the moments when you're writing something that you go, 'yes!' and you make this discovery"

Must happen often for him.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 6, 2011)

Tomorrow. Montreal. Must bring earplugs for Trivium....


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 7, 2011)

Tonights show was pretty phenomenal, Trivium aside. They are not a good match for this tour. I would have liked to see a more prog rock opener, would have been more suitable I think. 

The whole band seemed loose, relaxed, and very confident. They moved a lot more than I last saw them (opening for Maiden), much less rigid overall. 

Labrie sounded freaking amazing, very controlled and dynamics, he is very conservative in his movement but he just seems to own the stage, so measured in everything. That man has a lot of stage presence, and he doesn't even need to be drastic to pass it along. 

Mangini just oozes happiness, he looks so joyful the whole time. Band interaction overall was much greater. I am trying to figure out why Myung is playing bass pedals as well as bass when they have a synth player but I am not complaining. You could actually hear Myung too, most of the time. 

The setlist was awesome, the great debate was dropped for Outcry for second set open, and after Fatal Tragedy was Breaking All Illusion. So although I was resigned to not hearing Breaking All Illusion, and getting to hear Beneath the Surface instead (which was amazing), I got to hear both and was very very surprised. Endless Sacrifice probably had the best jam time of the long songs, it held it's energy best. 

They put on a great show, what else is there to say.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 17, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Tonights show was pretty phenomenal, Trivium aside. They are not a good match for this tour. I would have liked to see a more prog rock opener, would have been more suitable I think.
> 
> The whole band seemed loose, relaxed, and very confident. They moved a lot more than I last saw them (opening for Maiden), much less rigid overall.
> 
> ...



Awesome. I'm pretty psyched. Just ordered my tickets for the Tabernacle in Atlanta on the 19th. Its a bit of a trek but it'll be worth it.


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 17, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Tonights show was pretty phenomenal, Trivium aside. They are not a good match for this tour. I would have liked to see a more prog rock opener, would have been more suitable I think.
> 
> The whole band seemed loose, relaxed, and very confident. They moved a lot more than I last saw them (opening for Maiden), much less rigid overall.
> 
> ...


 It was pretty cool that Labrie's mom was there too!


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 17, 2011)

Indeed hard to believe she hadn't seen her own son perform in the 20+ years though


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 17, 2011)

After digesting this album a bunch of times, I think it's fair to say I really love it.

If I had to absolutely go all nitpicky like a stereotypical DT fan though? The artwork is just... so bland. Copy paste/poor photoshop. Seen better fan art many times. I think it's about time to get a new artist instead of Hugh Syme. IMO, of course.


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 17, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> After digesting this album a bunch of times, I think it's fair to say I really love it.
> 
> If I had to absolutely go all nitpicky like a stereotypical DT fan though? The artwork is just... so bland. Copy paste/poor photoshop. Seen better fan art many times. I think it's about time to get a new artist instead of Hugh Syme. IMO, of course.



   

Also, seeing DT live in Albany removed any doubt I might have had in my mind about their pick of MM as the new drummer. The man is unbelievable. And they looked like they were all having the time of their lives performing together.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got back to the hotel room from the show and my mind is completely blown. Was my 1st DT show and was hands-down the best live performance I've ever seen, so much energy from the fans and the band. Was truly just incredible. I'm 95% certain I'll have laryngitis tomorrow  

They played everything I wanted to see as well. Only downer was "Under a Glass Moon." James seems to have a hard time singing that now


----------



## yellowv (Oct 21, 2011)

If anybody is in or near Orlando and can make the show on Sunday let me know. I have two tickets and have had a death in the family. I can't go and I don't want the tickets to go to waste. They cost $95, but I will pretty much take anything for em so they don't get wasted.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 22, 2011)

I cannot believe how great that show was. I was way back up on the balcony, but it was still one of the best shows of my life. DT is back in full force!

Trivium was wrong. Just plain wrong.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 23, 2011)

What songs did Trivium play??


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 23, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> What songs did Trivium play??



Bad ones


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 23, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Bad ones



Haha!! I like their older stuff, even up to Shogun. But their new album I really dont care for. Ive only listened to each track once but still, not doing it for me.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 23, 2011)

They played one or 2 off the new album I think (if I remember what they said right). One was almost decent imo, but the rest was the most jarring and terrible transitions from death metal type stuff to pop punk. If you can't segue in a manner that is logical, you probably shouldn't segue.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got back from the show in Orlando. It was fucking awesome!!!

First off Trivium was well... OK. Not the biggest fan, but I don't hate them. They played a pretty tight set, but their lead tone was horrible. Ice picky as hell. Especially Corey's Jackson's. Heafy's Gibby sounded a little better, but not much. The whole set I was just wanting it to be over so Dream Theater could play. I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wish they had Periphery with them like the past several dates up North. Now that would have been a hell of a show.

Now for DT. I was truly blown away!!! The Hard Rock is a fairly small venue so even if your standing in the back you have a birds eye view. So being a small venue JP stepped down his rig..... NOT!!! First thing I see are 3 Mark V full stacks  The entire band was amazing. Even Myung shined tonight. Rudness was spectacular, but not too over the top. He even broke out a keytar on one song  Mangini is an absolute beast. His kit was sick and totally ridiculous and he owned the fucking thing. Played like a 10 minute solo that was awe inspiring. Labrie was fantastic. His range was outstanding and his stage presence was great. Then there's Petrucci. His tone was so damn good it made me want to punch someone in the face. His playing was flawless and just amazing. His combination of speed and feeling are unmatched IMO. As said in many previous posts the band is just energized. They all seemed to be enjoying themselves like young kids in support of their first album. They moved around and played off of each other and engaged the crowd so well. Best show I have ever seen hands down. So glad I was able to see it. They even played a couple of acoustic songs. Only thing that disappointed me a little was that they didn't play Pull Me Under for the encore. I don't think they usually do but someone said they did recently. I was hoping.


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 24, 2011)

yellowv said:


> His tone was so damn good it made me want to punch someone in the face.





They did PMU as an encore at Albany.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 24, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The setlist was awesome, the great debate was dropped for Outcry for second set open, and after Fatal Tragedy was Breaking All Illusion. So although I was resigned to not hearing Breaking All Illusion, and getting to hear Beneath the Surface instead (which was amazing), I got to hear both and was very very surprised. Endless Sacrifice probably had the best jam time of the long songs, it held it's energy best.



Think the setlist might be pretty static at this point, here was the setlist from the Tabernacle in Atlanta on the 19th:



Bridges in the Sky
These Walls
Build Me Up, Break Me Down
Endless Sacrifice
Drum Solo
The Ytse Jam
The Silent Man (Acoustic)
Beneath the Surface (Acoustic)
Outcry
On the Backs of Angels
Forsaken
Through My Words
Fatal Tragedy
Breaking All Illusions
Under a Glass Moon (Encore)


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 24, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Think the setlist might be pretty static at this point, here was the setlist from the Tabernacle in Atlanta on the 19th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye it has been since the show I saw (and frankly it worked in my favour so I don't care ) Was a good set list. With the exception of the encore changing I guess, I would have preferred to hear Pull Me Under. Under a Glass Moon is alright, but as you mentioned James has a lot of trouble with the chorus now. That wasn't what threw me much though, I just don't like the guitar solo, while technically impressive it doesn't contribute much. The approach to solos they have taken on the new album, and to a lesser extent black clouds is much more cohesive and just better sounding.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 24, 2011)

They have a couple of set lists they rotate. I saw the same as you guys. They are pretty similar. The other is.

Bridges in the Sky 
These Walls 
Build Me Up, Break Me Down 
Endless Sacrifice 
Drum Solo 
The Ytse Jam 
Outcry 
Wait for Sleep 
Far from Heaven 
On the Backs of Angels 
Caught In A Web 
Through My Words 
Fatal Tragedy 
Breaking All Illusions 
Encore:
Pull Me Under


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ hmm they got more similar indeed, probably what they feel most like playing nightly. (I can understand why they dropped great debate, and was frankly ecstatic to hear Breaking all Illusions instead of it)


----------



## Uncreative123 (Oct 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^ hmm they got more similar indeed, probably what they feel most like playing nightly. (I can understand why they dropped great debate, and was frankly ecstatic to hear Breaking all Illusions instead of it)





Actually they keep a list of all the shows/sets they've done and the cities they did them in, and they will rotate it accordingly. That way no city/area is stuck having a similar set to the one they saw last time. Since they can only play so many 'classics' in an entire set that promotes a new album, they try to rotate it that way if they played (for example) Under a Glass Moon last time in your state, they will play something different- like Pull Me Under. That's basically the jist of how it works. I believe they have some excel spreadsheet that keeps track of everything. 
They go out every tour with two, sometimes I think even three, separate sets. Granted it's only a couple songs different, it's still pretty cool.


----------



## carrottopso (Oct 25, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> Actually they keep a list of all the shows/sets they've done and the cities they did them in, and they will rotate it accordingly. That way no city/area is stuck having a similar set to the one they saw last time. Since they can only play so many 'classics' in an entire set that promotes a new album, they try to rotate it that way if they played (for example) Under a Glass Moon last time in your state, they will play something different- like Pull Me Under. That's basically the jist of how it works. I believe they have some excel spreadsheet that keeps track of everything.
> They go out every tour with two, sometimes I think even three, separate sets. Granted it's only a couple songs different, it's still pretty cool.



lol that was Portnoy's thing.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Oct 25, 2011)

carrottopso said:


> lol that was Portnoy's thing.




That's right, *was.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 25, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> That's right, *was.



I think the end result is that Dream Theater don't do that anymore so they don't have to spend 4 hours a day practicing their entire repertoire. Looking over setlists from previous tours, they were much more varied, whereas now its relatively static. 

Mike P took it to the extreme and tried to make sure the setlists were completely different on a per-town basis.


----------



## Repner (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought he would've removed it by now

Mike Portnoy.com The Official Website


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 25, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I think the end result is that Dream Theater don't do that anymore so they don't have to spend 4 hours a day practicing their entire repertoire. Looking over setlists from previous tours, they were much more varied, whereas now its relatively static.
> 
> Mike P took it to the extreme and tried to make sure the setlists were completely different on a per-town basis.



A neat idea but freaking ridiculous in execution, I am actually amazed they were able to pull it off at all.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> A neat idea but freaking ridiculous in execution, I am actually amazed they were able to pull it off at all.



 I also think they are much tighter on this tour then in the past (based purely on videos & the DVDs I've seen of past live shows) probably because they can really just focus on a much smaller group of tunes. Ultimately I think I prefer seeing these guys pull off a flawless execution of these insanely complex songs. Its also probably the only way I would have gotten to see the stuff I was really jonesin' to see, namely "Breaking all Illusions", "Outcry" & "Fatal Tragedy."


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 25, 2011)

I read an interview with, I think Portnoy, and he was explaining it all. How the last time in that city, even if it was 5 years since they had played there, they couldnt play the same songs. So they played completely different songs, which in turn may be different from every song they played the night before. They have alot of albums and songs, all of which I cant play all the way through!! So I cant imagine what the band went through memorizing and perfecting all those parts.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 25, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I also think they are much tighter on this tour then in the past (based purely on videos & the DVDs I've seen of past live shows) probably because they can really just focus on a much smaller group of tunes. Ultimately I think I prefer seeing these guys pull off a flawless execution of these insanely complex songs. Its also probably the only way I would have gotten to see the stuff I was really jonesin' to see, namely "Breaking all Illusions", "Outcry" & "Fatal Tragedy."



I haven't seen the DVD's so cannot comment but that makes sense. Outcry was bloody phenomenal live. Not the top of my list on the album but it translated really well.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I haven't seen the DVD's so cannot comment but that makes sense. Outcry was bloody phenomenal live. Not the top of my list on the album but it translated really well.



Yea, it was definitely better live. The energy of the crowd during the song was insane, everyone just went nuts and was joined in the crowd shouts at the end of the song. Was one of my favorite moments of the show for sure.


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 25, 2011)

Repner said:


> I thought he would've removed it by now
> 
> Mike Portnoy.com The Official Website



I doubt it. It's 25 years of his life and all shows he performed in.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 26, 2011)

Sigh... first tour I miss Dream Theater on in 8 YEARS! And it turns out not only is their performance is among their best, so is their setlist


----------



## crg123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys here's a cool video Dream theater just posted on their facebook. It shows off John Petrucci's Rig: Dream Theater - PremierGuitar.com's Rig Rundown - John Petrucci

Ok now the part that made me laugh.. and correct me if I'm wrong. Check out 8:53
WTF happened to his mids???? On his Eq AND the Mid knob haha


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 26, 2011)

crg123 said:


> Ok now the part that made me laugh.. and correct me if I'm wrong. Check out 8:53
> WTF happened to his mids???? On his Eq AND the Mid knob haha



That amp is mids, and with the treble that high the bass and mids sliders matter even less. He has boosted everything but the dead center mid after that (associated with honk), so his low and high mids are still pretty well intact. I am more shocked he runs with that much bass even with that relatively low gain setting.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting, sorry for being uninformed about that amp. I've never played on. I just saw 0 mids on the slider and the mids turned down on the amp and I was so confused. Petrucci's tone is amazing and when I saw he was going against the general rule of thumb:" mids = cutting through rule" I thought my world got flipped upside down haha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 26, 2011)

crg123 said:


> Hey guys here's a cool video Dream theater just posted on their facebook. It shows off John Petrucci's Rig: Dream Theater - PremierGuitar.com's Rig Rundown - John Petrucci
> 
> Ok now the part that made me laugh.. and correct me if I'm wrong. Check out 8:53
> WTF happened to his mids???? On his Eq AND the Mid knob haha



EQ'ing like that is like the most common things you see when it's about Marks. Some dude even made a tutorial on how to recreate that on the Axe-FX. 

Cool video anyway.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 26, 2011)

crg123 said:


> Interesting, sorry for being uninformed about that amp. I've never played on. I just saw 0 mids on the slider and the mids turned down on the amp and I was so confused. Petrucci's tone is amazing and when I saw he was going against the general rule of thumb:" mids = cutting through rule" I thought my world got flipped upside down haha.



Its all good, Mesa Mark series are just mid range monsters. More mids than you can shake a stick at. I own a V, it is an absolutely amazing creature.


----------



## filipe200x (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys, i was wondering something. Do you think the meaning in the new song by DT "Build me up, Break me down" is about the infamous "controlling ways" of Mike Portnoy?

I ask it cause i really like the new record, but i can't believe how lame it would be if this and other lyrics on the album were related to him. 

I mean, the lyrics on this song sound extremely naive, like they're about a small little girl being controlled by the meanest demon that ever existed (i mean, no relationship between 2 grown up people is REALLY like that right?).

Sorry for necro-bumping this subject, but i'm just starting to listen to the new album little by little.


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 27, 2011)

It can really be about whatever you want it to be.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually when I was a the dt concert in Pitt. Labrie said it was about celebrities and how we"build them up" on a pedestal. 

This should probably go in the dream theater mega thread


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Yeah I thought it was some screwed up relationship song but that makes more sense (and was said live, as mentioned). Brought it to a different level, imo.


----------



## DLG (Oct 27, 2011)

all I know is that it's easily one of the worst songs I've heard this year.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 27, 2011)

Its more DT lyric cheesiness to me, they should let Myung write more of the lyrics, breaking all illusions was fantastic


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 27, 2011)

It's about getting a floppy when your about to perform coitus


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 27, 2011)

It's about Batman.


----------



## prh (Oct 27, 2011)

i was SURE it was about roadrunner saying "hey guys, 10 minute songs that your fans will like are all well and good but you need to write a single too"

and for the record i hated the song on 1st listen and then loved it on every subsequent listen


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 28, 2011)

Saw them for the last show of the NA tour last night. Holy...fucking...SHIT. Not only did trivium fucking a tight little set and detonate pretty awesomely, but dream theater just floored everything when they came on stage. I guess since labrie didn't have to worry about playing another show for awhile he went all out on us. He was hiting all the high's, quite awesomely at that, specially for under a glass moon. Trooch and Jordan were perfect as usual, myung was rocking out, and mangini was amazing to watch solo.

Quite weird that they were pretty adamant on not allowing anyone to film or take photo's.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 28, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Its more DT lyric cheesiness to me, they should let Myung write more of the lyrics, breaking all illusions was fantastic



Actually, breaking all illusions was joint Myung / Petrucci. Apparently Myung writes in a a free-form rambling sort of way and Petrucci puts it into a format that fits the song structure.

Also I don't really get any DT lyric cheesiness this time around. I had thought "Outcry" was in that vein until I saw the live show and their video real showing the protests in Egypt and it all feel into place and made sense. Really, the only lyric twinge I get from this album is the "We will not be ignored, anymore any longer" line simply because anymore + any longer is a bit redundant...


----------



## yellowv (Oct 29, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Saw them for the last show of the NA tour last night. Holy...fucking...SHIT. Not only did trivium fucking a tight little set and detonate pretty awesomely, but dream theater just floored everything when they came on stage. I guess since labrie didn't have to worry about playing another show for awhile he went all out on us. He was hiting all the high's, quite awesomely at that, specially for under a glass moon. Trooch and Jordan were perfect as usual, myung was rocking out, and mangini was amazing to watch solo.
> 
> Quite weird that they were pretty adamant on not allowing anyone to film or take photo's.



JLB went all out every night. Yeah sucked you couldn't take pics. They were REAL strict on it. Didn't want to get kicked out. Saw a few people get shown the door.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Alright, so I gave this album a chance again, and it still just doesn't click with me. I have tried countless numbers of times to love this album, but I just can't. The ballad ratio on this album is horrific, and the while both the keyboard and guitar solos are amazing, I am just not as impressed as I feel I should be.

I'm sure I am the 1000th person to make a post like this, but I just think this album is downright crap. Does anybody else feel this way? I am just floored as to how many people seem to think this is Dream Theaters best record to date.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't say best record (not by a long shot), but I certainly do consider it a great one. Overall, I like it better than the previous two. It's only a matter of preference, though.


----------

